# Influenza A/B billing modifiers



## lisner1204 (Jun 21, 2012)

Will you share some insight on how you bill your Influenza A/B labs?  87804.  Since they are two seperate tests, do you add a modifier -59 to one?  Someone said a QW and 76 for medicare, but I don't agree.  -76 modifier means a repeat and it's not a repeat test.  It's a seperate test.  Any thoughts?


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

You are performing two separate tests here with separate results,  so you would append modifier 59 to the second test.  This guidance is coming from CPT Assistant, December 2007.

Medicare does recognize this test as CLIA waived, so you will need to add modifier QW as well if billing to Medicare.

I hope this helps.


----------



## lisner1204 (Jun 22, 2012)

Thank you, Dawson.  I appreciate the reference, too.


----------



## dballard2004 (Jun 22, 2012)

You are most welcome!


----------

